# GBC blanks?



## klockness (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking to build my second rod. This one is for my wife. Anyone used GBC blanks? I'm looking to use a white blank the GBC70M-White for an all around inshore and bass rod. This will be her first bait caster.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Thats an ok blank. For the money you could pick up a Batson Rainshadow Rx6 SP843 in white for $58. After shipping and blank fee on the GBC blank you will be close to the same price.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

The SP843 is a medium light blank. Not a very good blank for bass unless you'll use it for a light top water or small crank bait. A fast action blank will give you more versatility than the mod fast SP843. 
I'm not familiar with the GBC blank you're asking about. Who's the manufacturer ?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Swampland said:


> The SP843 is a medium light blank.


I love em okmajek built me one 2 yrs ago it's my go to


----------



## klockness (Nov 26, 2012)

GBC is get bit customs brand of rods. I was looking at the SP843 as well. It will be on the lighter side for bass but I think will work for light t-rigs and smaller baits.

I'd like to build Navy themed rod for my brother who is going to retire soon. Was wanting a blue blank next that would fit that color so the GBC caught my eye. That and my experience with other store brand stuff is it's either great for the price or a waste.


----------



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 27, 2013)

The GBC is a standard modulus graphite blank, great bang for your buck. Please feel free to call us with any questions. We are happy to help. 407-542-7840.


----------



## Marktrahan (Apr 9, 2014)

I recently purchased 2.GBC blanks from get bit 1 7'4" 1 6'10" med heavy I really like these blanks problem is I ordered 2 more 7'4" med heavy and they seem not the same blanks solid black in color not the light grey as first two and seem heavier I didn't weigh them but not the same blanks what up get bit. I emailed them on Friday still no response.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Lance I thought the SP 843 is a medium inshore popping blank. 

But like Lance said a fast action blank would be a better multi purpose rod. Swampland has a MHX SJ842 which is a medium light fast action. I have built those for inshore fishing and they will work for some bass techniques too. Weightless worming, small shallow cranks, smaller spinner baits, and I would think some top waters too. The other blank I would see if you can get in white is a Rainshadow 822.5 or whatever their new number for it is. Its a topwater bass blank but works great as an inshore rod. I do believe its an x-fast tip though. But I have built several and people love them for tops or tails

As for your GBC blanks, I am sure they are okay. Personally I would use a different brand but the choice is yours.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

katjim00 said:


> Lance I thought the SP 843 is a medium inshore popping blank.
> 
> But like Lance said a fast action blank would be a better multi purpose rod. Swampland has a MHX SJ842 which is a medium light fast action. I have built those for inshore fishing and they will work for some bass techniques too. Weightless worming, small shallow cranks, smaller spinner baits, and I would think some top waters too. The other blank I would see if you can get in white is a Rainshadow 822.5 or whatever their new number for it is. Its a topwater bass blank but works great as an inshore rod. I do believe its an x-fast tip though. But I have built several and people love them for tops or tails
> 
> As for your GBC blanks, I am sure they are okay. Personally I would use a different brand but the choice is yours.


IMO Lance is right more like a med lite then med, Batson mislabels there blanks so bad.

Id also suggest the MHX SJ842.

The Rainshadow 822 is a good all around blank, but again mislabeled, its no where near x-fast.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

klockness said:


> GBC is get bit customs brand of rods. I was looking at the SP843 as well. It will be on the lighter side for bass but I think will work for light t-rigs and smaller baits.
> 
> I'd like to build Navy themed rod for my brother who is going to retire soon. Was wanting a blue blank next that would fit that color so the GBC caught my eye. That and my experience with other store brand stuff is it's either great for the price or a waste.


I was going to order some also, only thing that caught my eye that I did not like was it is a 2pc rod that has been glued together to make a 1pc.

I just checked there website and it does not mention that anymore, that may have been the old metallics rods only.


----------

